
Building AR Apps with React Native and GraphQL Using Hasura - vnovick
https://dev.to/hasurahq/building-ar-apps-in-react-native-powered-by-graphql-using-hasura-h9m
======
vnovick
Published a blog post about how React Native developers can create simple AR
experiences powered by GraphQL using hasura.io

\- Understanding basic building blocks of AR apps \- Setup HasuraHQ engine to
auto-generate GraphQL and provide data for our React Native app \- GraphQL
Subscriptions working in AR \- Markers and image recognition \- Cool portals
to 3d worlds

